

Feedback on our latest spin: Qwili.com - okeumeni
http://www.qwili.com/

======
okeumeni
We wanted to build a concept around our custom search engine solution for a
potential client; one suggested the idea of a search engine for wine and
liquor. That’s how qwili.com came to life. We started using it ourselves and
share it with friends.

The question is how useful is a product specific (real) search engine?

Any input is welcome.

